# Puppy Training Classes



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm trying (very unsuccesfully) to find a puppy training class to enrol Toby in for when he's fully vaccinated. I got a business card from my breeder of a woman she highly recommended, who runs classes in a village hall about a mile away from me. I thought it sounded perfect but I've emailed her and so far had no reply. 

Can anyone recommend any training classes or schools in Hampshire, I don't want to go too far but I can drive, and this is something I really want to do for Toby.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Where abouts in Hampshire are you? It's a big county!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have friends in your area who can recommend? I am taking Oscar somewhere that was recommended by a few friends. I've been to visit the class without the pup. We are starting next weds.  Make sure you have a look before you take Toby. I was told about one locally to me and they said there was lots of shouting and lots of barking. That sort of class is one to avoid. When you go, you'll know if it's right for you and Toby.

Good luck!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

have a look on this link ObedienceUK I found my classes through here that are excellent. They have clubs all over the country


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

All my friends are working or at university haha, I'm the only one with a puppy!

I found a class in a vilalge hall near me which runs for 5 weeks which looks good. Their next term starts in a few days though, so I've enquired about the next one for Toby.

Thanks for the website, I'll have a look.

And I'm near Portsmouth, haha. Petersfield.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

In that case have a look at Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies.

There is one in Fareham, I think, or somewhere near there. One of my puppy owners who lives in Southampton ent there an was really happy with it.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> All my friends are working or at university haha, I'm the only one with a puppy!


Mine too.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

you could try ringing your vet they might be able to make recommendations as well about classes, glad to see Toby's settling in


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your help! 

I've reserved him a place in a puppy course starting October 23rd  Gonna go along this term (which Toby couldn't do, vaccinations) and have a look to see if I like it.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> I've reserved him a place in a puppy course starting October 23rd  Gonna go along this term (which Toby couldn't do, vaccinations) and have a look to see if I like it.


Well done!

Where are you taking him?


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Meon Valley Dog Training Club 

Looks good, and I got a very helpful reply to my email. Here's the website: Meon Valley DTC


----------

